# struggling diabetic



## basedave (Oct 3, 2011)

hi new her evening all


----------



## Robster65 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi dave. Welcome 

What sort of regime are you on (eg. diet/exercise, meds, etc) ?

Rob


----------



## basedave (Oct 3, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Hi dave. Welcome
> 
> What sort of regime are you on (eg. diet/exercise, meds, etc) ?
> 
> Rob



hi rob isuline for 2 yrs  diet 2 ,


----------



## Steff (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi and a warm welcome to the forum Dave dont be shy get straight in amongst it we dont bite(unless the price is right) x


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 3, 2011)

Steff said:


> Hi and a warm welcome to the forum Dave dont be shy get straight in amongst it we dont bite(unless the price is right) x



Down girl!! 

Welcome to the forum Dave.

Andy


----------



## basedave (Oct 3, 2011)

Steff said:


> Hi and a warm welcome to the forum Dave dont be shy get straight in amongst it we dont bite(unless the price is right) x



hi steff like ya welcome thanks ,


----------



## Northerner (Oct 3, 2011)

basedave said:


> hi new her evening all



Hi Dave, welcome to the forum  What are you struggling with? Are you having constantly high levels, or lows and highs? What insulin are you on? One good way to make a start in improving things is to start a food and insulin diary, recording every scrap of food you eat each day (particularly the carbohydrate content in grams), your insulin (if you take doses with each meal) and your blood sugar levels both before and (ideally) 1 and two hours after eating. This way you can build up a good picture of your starting point and also will have osmething you can then discuss with your doctor or nurse. They may then be able to suggest ways you can improve things. It can be hard work, but very much worth it as it will help you manage your diabetes well - this will also mean you have more energy and improve your mood and, of course, reduce the risk of any complications.


----------



## Steff (Oct 3, 2011)

basedave said:


> hi steff like ya welcome thanks ,



Well some bite as long as the sugar content is ok


----------



## basedave (Oct 3, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> Down girl!!
> 
> Welcome to the forum Dave.
> 
> Andy


cheers andy not use to forums and my spelling not good but sure ill manage


----------



## Mark T (Oct 3, 2011)

Welcome to the forums Dave


----------



## basedave (Oct 3, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Hi Dave, welcome to the forum  What are you struggling with? Are you having constantly high levels, or lows and highs? What insulin are you on? One good way to make a start in improving things is to start a food and insulin diary, recording every scrap of food you eat each day (particularly the carbohydrate content in grams), your insulin (if you take doses with each meal) and your blood sugar levels both before and (ideally) 1 and two hours after eating. This way you can build up a good picture of your starting point and also will have osmething you can then discuss with your doctor or nurse. They may then be able to suggest ways you can improve things. It can be hard work, but very much worth it as it will help you manage your diabetes well - this will also mean you have more energy and improve your mood and, of course, reduce the risk of any complications.



hi levels always been high for 7 years energy levels and blury vision and feel crap every day but no one in medical profesion has a clue sick of tests and still feel crap


----------



## Northerner (Oct 3, 2011)

basedave said:


> hi levels always been high for 7 years energy levels and blury vision and feel crap every day but no one in medical profesion has a clue sick of tests and still feel crap



Doesn't sound good Dave  Have you always seen the same doctor, or have you sought different opinions? Do you know what your waking levels are, to give us an idea? Have you been advised about diet at all (e.g. seen a dietician?). What insulin are you on?


----------



## basedave (Oct 3, 2011)

Mark T said:


> Welcome to the forums Dave


thanx mark


----------



## basedave (Oct 3, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Doesn't sound good Dave  Have you always seen the same doctor, or have you sought different opinions? Do you know what your waking levels are, to give us an idea? Have you been advised about diet at all (e.g. seen a dietician?). What insulin are you on?



wake up 12 to 15 na no diet advise cause diabetic hopital doctor says my hang over feeling nothing do with diebetis


----------



## basedave (Oct 3, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Doesn't sound good Dave  Have you always seen the same doctor, or have you sought different opinions? Do you know what your waking levels are, to give us an idea? Have you been advised about diet at all (e.g. seen a dietician?). What insulin are you on?




insulin novamix 30


----------



## Northerner (Oct 3, 2011)

basedave said:


> wake up 12 to 15 na no diet advise cause diabetic hopital doctor says my hang over feeling nothing do with diebetis



Hmm... I wonder how often he's experienced levels of 12-15? If he had, then he'd know that it can make you feel pretty terrible  I would go to your GP and ask to be referred to a different clinic so you can get a second opinion.

Have a read of this and find out how many of the 15 checks you are receiving, and let us know:

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/upload/About us/15 measures checklist.pdf


----------



## slipper (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi Dave, welcome and dont wirry abut the spillin, I wurse than yuo, seriously


----------



## basedave (Oct 3, 2011)

slipper said:


> Hi Dave, welcome and dont wirry abut the spillin, I wurse than yuo, seriously


hi slipper cheers


----------



## Catwoman76 (Oct 3, 2011)

A warm welcome Dave. I'm sure you will find the forum very supportive and helpful.  Best wishes Sheena


----------



## basedave (Oct 3, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Hmm... I wonder how often he's experienced levels of 12-15? If he had, then he'd know that it can make you feel pretty terrible  I would go to your GP and ask to be referred to a different clinic so you can get a second opinion.
> 
> Have a read of this and find out how many of the 15 checks you are receiving, and let us know:
> 
> http://www.diabetes.org.uk/upload/About us/15 measures checklist.pdf



hi again ,link not working , 15 checks ?


----------



## basedave (Oct 3, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> A warm welcome Dave. I'm sure you will find the forum very supportive and helpful.  Best wishes Sheena



thanx sheena feel welcome allreadyx


----------



## Northerner (Oct 3, 2011)

basedave said:


> hi again ,link not working , 15 checks ?



Try this, and scroll down to the heading 'Diabetes – What care you should receive', then click on the link there: (you need to click the link below, not copy it into a browser)

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/About_us/Our_Views/Diabetes-Watch/

Basically, it is a list of 15 healthcare checks that should be performed every year for you (eyes, kidneys, feet etc.)


----------



## basedave (Oct 3, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Try this, and scroll down to the heading 'Diabetes ? What care you should receive', then click on the link there: (you need to click the link below, not copy it into a browser)
> 
> http://www.diabetes.org.uk/About_us/Our_Views/Diabetes-Watch/
> 
> Basically, it is a list of 15 healthcare checks that should be performed every year for you (eyes, kidneys, feet etc.)



cheers link ok ur quality


----------



## teapot8910 (Oct 3, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Dave


----------

